# Mini Vegas Herf



## BagfullofPings (Jan 10, 2007)

Myself and a few friends (Poriggity and King1of3) will be in Vegas on the 23rd and 24th of November. PM me if you will be around and want to herf.

Jason


----------



## King1of3 (Dec 29, 2007)

I'm in. Oh wait. You already mentioned me. I thought we were up to 4. Da*n!


----------



## BagfullofPings (Jan 10, 2007)

Actually, we are up to 6. Me, you, Scott, Tim, Teri, and Red. I'm not sure if Scott can go due to his new job.


----------



## ScottishSmoker (Feb 11, 2007)

Hey Guys...let me know when and where...chances are the LV Crew can make an appearance...


----------



## BagfullofPings (Jan 10, 2007)

We (a portion of us) should be in Vegas by 12-1 on the 23rd. We should be at Casa Fuente by 2. Please feel free to recommend additional B&M's


----------



## BagfullofPings (Jan 10, 2007)

ScottishSmoker said:


> Hey Guys...let me know when and where...chances are the LV Crew can make an appearance...


You have a PM.

Other than that, I"M OUT OF HERE!!:chk


----------

